# Budget trip



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> every town has a designated camping lot. Most grain hauler/roaming farmhands stay in them with their 5th wheels during busy season. Almost every little town has a solution for those guys and hunters.
> 
> yes you can find a farmer to park on his land and camp. You have to be an outgoing person, never be scared to talk to strangers and really poke around...i'm betting that it wouldn't take long for a local to let you stay in their house once they see a Son and his dad camping with a mini-van. lol. Super good people out there.
> 
> ...


So are these designated camping lots just a first come first serve kind of thing? Are they just empty lots?

As far as roughing it, hiking in with minimal gear, and the whole adventure thing, that's the way we do things anyway. So I'm confident that we are up for that.

Thanks a lot for all the info. This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Honestly,

If you want an adventure, do the ND thing. You and your son will never forget it. Cherrish the moments you have together, it is trips like these that last a lifetime. 

A major highlight of going to ND is you will find birds, and you will find places to hunt, and you will get some birds. Major difference is the fact that in ND you can drive around all day looking fo rbirds and places to hunt. You don't have downtime unless you want it. Or if you limit out. But if you limit out, you can always chase pheasants, or scout for tomorrows hunt. I find scouting (driving around) as much fun as hunting. 

I am willing to bet that a trip to the U.P. would cost you nearly the same as a trip to ND. Maybe a little less. Especially if you are going to camp. The hotel situation out there is slim. A lot of small towns. But if you look at the map, you can find some mid sized towns with chain like hotels. Some of the small towns have motels. Since you are only looking for a few times to shower up and sleep in a real bed you can always plan to hit a mid sized town and give them a call from the van and see about a room. 

As for a boat, if you don't have a dog and plan to pothole hunt, definately take a canoe or small flat bottom. A lot of the potholes you can wade across, but don't count on it, water levels vary year to year. Under normal circumstance you can walk anywhere. It has not been normal for a while. 

If you have room, take a few dozen silo goose dekes and a couple spinners and a layout blinds. Field hunting out there is awesome if the crops are down. Silos are easy to carry in and it does not matter out there. Ducks will come in. 

If you get lucky and it is a dry spell while you are out there, you will most likely be able to drive anywhere. If it is wet at all, stick the the more used roads. You can judge that once there. On dry years you could drive an oldsmobile to the center of a corn field. 

As some have said, don't be scarded to talk to locals, it will get you far. In fact, if you are going, start now. Online you can tyoe in the cuty you are interested in, go to their website, and they usually have some contact info and you can start there. I found them very helpful.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Man...you guys have me wanting to go too...

Kudos to you all, and to the OP...I hope you get your kid on some birds and have a blast. 

As my Dad turns 75 today, I can remember most of the fishing and hunting trips together over the years. Go man....just freaking go.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Alright, I'm in. NoDak it is.

I talked to the wife, and I think for his birthday in september all he is going to get is one card with a ND hunting license in it. I'm going to keep it under wraps until then. This is a kid who spent his free time last week painting silos in the garage and spent his allowance on a DU membership so it will be an awesome surprise.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

SL80 said:


> Alright, I'm in. NoDak it is.
> 
> I talked to the wife, and I think for his birthday in september all he is going to get is one card with a ND hunting license in it. I'm going to keep it under wraps until then. This is a kid who spent his free time last week painting silos in the garage and spent his allowance on a DU membership so it will be an awesome surprise.




You made the right choice. The kid has the bug and there isn't anything you can do to stop in now. Haha. 
Take a bunch of pics and let us know how it goes.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good luck....its pretty amazing out there and I wouldn't be surprised if you guys made this a yearly thing. So much opportunity and so much space to explore. There is a lot of Midwest/western hospitality that beats the south any day.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

BFG said:


> Man...you guys have me wanting to go too...
> 
> Kudos to you all, and to the OP...I hope you get your kid on some birds and have a blast.


Dang, x2!!


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

This is a good thread. I'm hoping that my son has the same waterfowl itch when he's a little older (he's 7 now) because this is something I would like to do with him and something I would like to do too. Have fun and make sure to report back your trip.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Puddler-Hunter said:


> This is a good thread. I'm hoping that my son has the same waterfowl itch when he's a little older (he's 7 now) because this is something I would like to do with him and something I would like to do too. Have fun and make sure to report back your trip.


It's a lot of fun having kids that are as enthusiastic about things as I am. My son reminds me of me when I was his age, except nobody ever took me hunting. My daughter gets the same opportunities to go as he does, and she likes it, but she doesn't have the drive that he does. Who knows, maybe she'll come around. The last time I asked her if she wanted to start shooting the shotgun, she basically said she doesn't care if she ever kills a critter with anything but a bow. I think she has a couple more years before she graduates from the 15# recurve.

Just start taking him with you whenever you can, and make it fun and adventurous. Don't worry about killing birds when he's out with you. I've found that my kids start to get more competitive and serious about stuff on their own. No need to try to make them be quiet or sit still. After a few times out they get it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

couple things.

no boat. waste of time and energy. dog is great but not necessary. I would recommend you take one but at same time, its a hassle if its not an excellent dog. 

choose your potholes wisely. if you can't throw a rock across it, move on. its too big. If you do hunt a larger pothole, you will need a dog or a boat and you will soon find out how smart ducks get as they land in the far side from you out of reach of your guns. ultimate tease.

tons of water out there this year, there will plenty of shallow, small potholes to hunt. choose your shots wisely...heck even do some pass shooting....thats the original home to pass shooting. standing on piece of land between 2 potholes has netted locals with tons of ducks. Some of the locals will laugh when they see the guys pull in with their mud motors and 8 dozen decoys...

explore. its the real fun of the trip. finding little 2 acre ponds over a hill holding 60 gaddies that no one knows about. kick them out, put your 6 decoys and spinner out....wait for them to come back. 

one last thing. if you check the regs and times, you can time it so you and your son are there for Youth pheasant weekend. your son can get a weekend to crack at pheasants before anyone else does and its relatively inexpensive. South central and southwest is better for pheasants then the south east/north east areas.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

One of the cheapest options would be to maybe camp at Fish Pt or somewhere near there and hit the managed areas mon-fri. I only go during the weak days and I like to play the bingo. You can bounce between SRSGA,Fish Pt, and Nayanquing Pt. You time it right and you can have some great hunts without spending much money.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> couple things.
> 
> no boat. waste of time and energy. dog is great but not necessary. I would recommend you take one but at same time, its a hassle if its not an excellent dog.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate all your advice. I think I'm going to be limited to the 3rd week of October due to his football schedule. Is that a decent time to be out there? As far as the boat, our van doesn't have a rack so the canoe is out anyway. I'm going to take my inflatable tube just in case we need to make a retrieve that's over the waders. We like small water anyway.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SL80 said:


> I really appreciate all your advice. I think I'm going to be limited to the 3rd week of October due to his football schedule. Is that a decent time to be out there? As far as the boat, our van doesn't have a rack so the canoe is out anyway. I'm going to take my inflatable tube just in case we need to make a retrieve that's over the waders. We like small water anyway.


thats same week i'll be out there.  bring a case of shells for each of you, gonna need it.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

This thread has got me itching to get out there, and I've never been there before. Next fall I'm planning on taking a trip out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

SL80 said:


> I really appreciate all your advice. I think I'm going to be limited to the 3rd week of October due to his football schedule. Is that a decent time to be out there? As far as the boat, our van doesn't have a rack so the canoe is out anyway. I'm going to take my inflatable tube just in case we need to make a retrieve that's over the waders. We like small water anyway.


The third week in Oct is typically a good time to be out there. Some years not so much. Last year the ground was so wet the crops were still up and fields were limited. Once the crops come down you can find those small potholes not on the map. Last year was very abnormal though. Still managed many birds, but it was very wet. Hard to get to some spots we normally went to, but we found lots of birds. So did a lot of hunters. 

Just my opinion, but if it was possible to take a small canoe I would. Just in case there is a pothole full of birds and you need the boat to get out to a spot, or just to put out decoys. I would rather have it an dnever use it then to not have it and want it once. I haul a boat out there in the trailer, but have not used it in two years. But there are a couple potholes I know of that fill up with birds and I love paddling out to the island and getting some. It is a special pothole, as it was the first one I ever hunted on my first freelance trip to ND. So I try to hit it every year. 

No matter what you decide you can make it work. Just find the right pothole (among the millions out there) and you will be fine. 

Gas stations are a great place to make friends too........ some local farmers will think you are one crazy sob coming all the way to ND to shoot some ducks, and will give you some spots they seen a lot at. I gained access one year to four full sections of land just by filling up the truck one day. The farmer saw my liscence plate from MI and simply struck up a convo that ended with an invite to his place to hunt. 

I imagine you will be as lucky, especially with a young-un with you. Just be polite and remember, they make a living at farming so respect the land. If they get that vibe from you you will likely gain permission from most. 

I am not an expert at going to ND, only been 5 times, and I learn something new every year. But the basics remaine the same.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Spring snows. That way you can deer hunt too


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SL80 said:


> I really appreciate all your advice. I think I'm going to be limited to the 3rd week of October due to his football schedule. Is that a decent time to be out there? As far as the boat, our van doesn't have a rack so the canoe is out anyway. I'm going to take my inflatable tube just in case we need to make a retrieve that's over the waders. We like small water anyway.


your head is in the right place on this one. just have an emergency way to retrieve a duck and your all set. i've seen guys take fishing poles, lol.

it really is as simple as you make the trip. if you bring too much stuff you will quickly realize it after you get there. i personally would leave the big stuff and bring the conveniences of hunting a marsh. gun stand, marsh seat, marsh bag, coffee thermos, etc... hunt your pothole, if you don't shoot your limit, pick up your small spread and move to the next one. We've struck out in fields before in the morning and still had our limit by noon from picking up and moving to a pothole mid morning. Never be scared to pickup and move to another. Just don't ever forget to scout out your next days hunts. If you spend a whole day hunting and no scouting, you will eventually run out of places to hunt in the mornings and be forced to burn that time scouting again. Always have plan A, B and C before every morning.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> your head is in the right place on this one. just have an emergency way to retrieve a duck and your all set. i've seen guys take fishing poles, lol.
> 
> it really is as simple as you make the trip. if you bring too much stuff you will quickly realize it after you get there. i personally would leave the big stuff and bring the conveniences of hunting a marsh. gun stand, marsh seat, marsh bag, coffee thermos, etc... hunt your pothole, if you don't shoot your limit, pick up your small spread and move to the next one. We've struck out in fields before in the morning and still had our limit by noon from picking up and moving to a pothole mid morning. Never be scared to pickup and move to another. Just don't ever forget to scout out your next days hunts. If you spend a whole day hunting and no scouting, you will eventually run out of places to hunt in the mornings and be forced to burn that time scouting again. Always have plan A, B and C before every morning.


Great advice for out there.....we always seem to bring way to many decoys. Last year being a great example...brought 3 dozen...only used 6-8 decoys. Plus my group was hunting oriented...I did a majority of the scouting which paid off. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jonesy16 said:


> Great advice for out there.....we always seem to bring way to many decoys. Last year being a great example...brought 3 dozen...only used 6-8 decoys. Plus my group was hunting oriented...I did a majority of the scouting which paid off.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


yeah i've had a few groups goto our house and complain about slow hunting. In a phone call i can find out if it really sucks by calling friends i have out there. Almost everytime it came down to scouting. This is usually how it goes.

1. everyone is excited on the drive out there.
2. you drive by 100's of potholes with ducks on them as your getting to your destination
3. you immediately go scouting soon as truck is unloaded
4. you find a spot that looks awesome and you hurry up and put your waders on and hunt it.
5. shoot your limit or run outa shells trying, go back to camp after dark
6. wake up and wonder where your gonna hunt, lol. decide to hunt same spot that just got shot out.
7. spend all morning tryng to find another spot
8. find spot and are forced to hunt it in the evening when its fast and furious for about 15 minutes before shooting time ends.
9. rinse and repeat.
10. can't figure out how guys shoot limits of mallards in dry fields or continued days of limits off potholes
11. come home and tell everyone how its not as good as everyone says it is.

that sums up most bad experiences out there. here is how it should be done

1. arrive to destination with at least 3 hours of evening scouting time
2. scout and find a plan A, B and C
3. hunt following morning. if you don't limit, you have 2 more choices left. drop rest of your crew off to finish limits at B or C and you go scout for next days A, B and C (this requires at least 1 non-selfish hunter/good scouter), with bigger groups that have 2 trucks, this method is seriously effective.
4. Rinse and repeat.

come home with awesome experience.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Just reserved a room for October 19th through the 24th so It's game on for sure now.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fowlattitude said:


> Very possible. Only been going five years and in that five years I have only seen increase. Basing off of those five years and speaking with locals. Also locals have posted a lot of land due to issues they have had from out of staters. I know there are other reasons as well but again basing off of what locals have told me.
> 
> Hitting a different area this year so maybe a new experience.


i originally thought that as well....as far as more posted than before...but...as the years played out and going to the same place over and over, the postings change according to the crop and conditions more than because of hunters. 

I had one farm we hunted for 4-5 years....come the 6th year and all his land was posted. then 2 years later its all unposted. I eventually talked to him and he posted because of his crop, cows grazing location and conditions. I've since hunted his property couple times since. 

is there some farms posting more, yeah probably. whats worse is the guides moving in and running operations and leasing up blocks for farmers. that hurts more than any freelance pressure coming from michigan. Why anyone thinks they need to pay to hunt out there baffles me, its by far the easiest place in the world to kill a limit without any skill.


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i originally thought that as well....as far as more posted than before...but...as the years played out and going to the same place over and over, the postings change according to the crop and conditions more than because of hunters.
> 
> I had one farm we hunted for 4-5 years....come the 6th year and all his land was posted. then 2 years later its all unposted. I eventually talked to him and he posted because of his crop, cows grazing location and conditions. I've since hunted his property couple times since.
> 
> is there some farms posting more, yeah probably. whats worse is the guides moving in and running operations and leasing up blocks for farmers. that hurts more than any freelance pressure coming from michigan. Why anyone thinks they need to pay to hunt out there baffles me, its by far the easiest place in the world to kill a limit without any skill.




Ya definitely do not need to hire a guide. But with all things the intimidation factor and then there are those that don't want to put in the time scouting and they just want to shoot. One of the easiest places to hunt old school. Hand full of dekes, gun and a box of shells and you can do well.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I would love to make it out there sometime. One thing I have noticed on the internet and then by my friend that lived out there for a while is A LOT of people seem to complain about hunters from Michigan. I have lost count on how many times I have seen people complaining about us out there. Then my friend said he initially got a long of crap when he moved out there just because he was from here. Some of you guys going out there and acting like a fool or what?


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> I would love to make it out there sometime. One thing I have noticed on the internet and then by my friend that lived out there for a while is A LOT of people seem to complain about hunters from Michigan. I have lost count on how many times I have seen people complaining about us out there. Then my friend said he initially got a long of crap when he moved out there just because he was from here. Some of you guys going out there and acting like a fool or what?



I have definitely seen it. Stickered up trailers/trucks, prostaff like attitudes, and get out of my way im a proffesional and this is "my" pothole, land, field. Bunch of jokers that think they know how to hunt. Some do and some dont but all have a chip on there shoulder and think they are better than everyone else. Sounds a lot like home. Lol


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> I would love to make it out there sometime. One thing I have noticed on the internet and then by my friend that lived out there for a while is A LOT of people seem to complain about hunters from Michigan. I have lost count on how many times I have seen people complaining about us out there. Then my friend said he initially got a long of crap when he moved out there just because he was from here. Some of you guys going out there and acting like a fool or what?


i think hes got Michigan confused with Minnesota.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i think hes got Michigan confused with Minnesota.


Ohhhh no no. Do a little searching on the Fuge, you will see that Michigan hunters seem to be the most hated out there.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> Ohhhh no no. Do a little searching on the Fuge, you will see that Michigan hunters seem to be the most hated out there.


seriously..if you think nodak locals hate michigan hunters over minnisota hunters you are not very fluent with nodak issues.

couple threads on the fuge don't mean nothing...go read nodak outdoors if you want real entertainment.

out of the 23,000 OOS licenses sold last year, i bet 15-18k of those are MN guys. and don't get me started on MN parent/teacher weekend...one of single most hated weekend in north dakota.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> seriously..if you think nodak locals hate michigan hunters over minnisota hunters you are not very fluent with nodak issues.
> 
> couple threads on the fuge don't mean nothing...go read nodak outdoors if you want real entertainment.
> 
> out of the 23,000 OOS licenses sold last year, i bet 15-18k of those are MN guys. and don't get me started on MN parent/teacher weekend...one of single most hated weekend in north dakota.


Hey, I read it on the internet....it must be true. Surely my friend wouldn't lie to me either.


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah never been there and you know what the locals talk about. Been to nodak a bunch and never ran into anybody that spoke bad about Michigan guys. Had a few Minnesota guys thrown out of the bars but the locals allowed us Michigan guys to stay. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

always know when a MN group is in town....just go watch your field roost...they find it, break out there little marsh boats...paddle out into it and kick all 5,000 ducks off it. then they throw out 2 spinners and 2 duck buts that squirt water and proceed push every duck in the county out of there.


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah watched a few boats kick the 5000 specks out as we set up to field hunt them. Lots of fun pulling dekes out of a trailer only to have birds busted before shooting time and leave the section ASAP. Threw decoys back in trailer and went to get breakfast lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I've been going to ND since '98. I've gotten many people from this site hooked on ND hunting (including several on this very post ) Ditto to everything Shi Kid posted. All solid and very honest info.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> whats worse is the guides moving in and running operations and leasing up blocks for farmers. that hurts more than any freelance pressure coming from michigan.


This is the biggest problem in the area we hunt. One outfitter has leased all of the land owned by a few farmers. 
We typically don't have many issues getting permission on posted land, but we have got to know quite a few of the locals.



Shiawassee_Kid said:


> seriously..if you think nodak locals hate michigan hunters over minnisota hunters you are not very fluent with nodak issues.


Fact.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

This went from helpful thread to OP, to pressure and what not. 

WHy not, seems to be a trend. 

I can concur with Fowlattitude, the pressure I have seen in the last 5 years has tripled, at least. And the majority of it comes from MI. I think over the course of two weeks last year I saw three MI plated trucks to every one MN plated trucks. BUT, I also believe it is more related to the specific area I was in as it is pimped and a source of income for some. I get it. 

I can also agree that time of year means a lot too. Specific weeks equal great pressure. In other words, if the flights are moving in, so are the hunters. Weather dependant. But typically the third week in October means a lot more hunters. At least in the area I have been going too. 

Do your windshield time and you can find places to hunt without much competition, but it is getting harder in that area. 

This year going to try something new. Due to job changes and other things, looks like a different time frame for me. So we will see how it pans out. 

To the Original poster, you WILL have a good time out there, and find birds. As someone said, just have plan a thru d and you will do fine. SOmetimes it is best to sleep in a little and go find birds at daylight. Let them leave and go set up and pick off your limit as they come back in in smaller groups. Or find a drinking pothole and you can enjoy all day shooting.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> I think over the course of two weeks last year I saw three MI plated trucks to every one MN plated trucks.


so just ducky = 2 trucks (but they stay out of town). The_dude was out there, 1 truck. Guys in gaddyshack were pheasant guys. 1 truck. So 4 trucks and 1 MN truck, haha.

were you staying in a different town this time around or are you over exaggerating actual numbers?


and you of all people complaining about pressure..haha thats pretty funny in itself, you could be placed in the center of sqauw creek refuge and complain about success. you find a black cloud in just about everything thats posted on this site.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

As I said before, been going since '98. Yes, there is a bit more pressure (maybe?...my mind ain't as good as it used to be ) There is more posted land since '98...no question. But MI plates outnumbering MN, or even WI? Not in my experience in all of those years. And if you happen to hit it during the MN teachers sabatical, well then it's no contest...tons of MN plates that week.

Contrary to what Shi Kid said, my group still does a lot of hunting on federal potholes, and that's really ONLY because we have a bunch of guys in our group who love to hunt water....big water. And there are a few very large potholes on federal lands in our area that these guys love. Me personally...in the last 5 years I've switched to almost exclusively field hunting, so that's private land stuff. And fortunately the people we rent from have several thousand acres in our immediate area that's all ours.

Anyway, carry on gents. I haven't been on this site much in the last six months, and you won't see me much in the next six months either  Life's way too short to sit behind a keyboard...more important stuff to do.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Bellyup said:


> BUT, I also believe it is more related to the specific area I was in *as it is pimped and a source of income for some*. I get it.


Not sure what your referring to here? Dan and I own a house out there and trust me it is not a source of income. Anybody thinks that your gonna buy a house and get rich your sadly mistaken. The season is too short and there's just not anyone wanting housing in the off season. Once again Belly your speaking without knowing the facts. Status quo for you!:rant::rant:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Kid and Wingmaster, I did not mention ANY names, or houses, geesh. I didn't even mention the area.....You guys need to go shoot some sporting clays or something and get out from behind that keyboard. Go scout or something. Go fishing, whatever. 

I hope the newbie has fun in ND, along with his son. That is what this thread was all about....... giving a guy some tips on how to suprise his son with a hunt of a lifetime on a budget....... it went well till you two popped off. I suggest you go back and delete you comments not related to the title of this thread, then i will too. Challenge accepted or are you a keyboard Cowboy.......


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> Kid and Wingmaster, I did not mention ANY names, or houses, geesh. I didn't even mention the area.....You guys need to go shoot some sporting clays or something and get out from behind that keyboard. Go scout or something. Go fishing, whatever.
> 
> I hope the newbie has fun in ND, along with his son. That is what this thread was all about....... giving a guy some tips on how to suprise his son with a hunt of a lifetime on a budget....... it went well till you two popped off. I suggest you go back and delete you comments not related to the title of this thread, then i will too. Challenge accepted or are you a keyboard Cowboy.......


nah, if you go back and read, it went pretty well til you posted.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

We notice every year way more Minnesota plates than any other out of staters. We actually hooked up w a group 3 years ago and did a couple field hunts...which where epic by the way. Their methods from talking w them probably aren't the standard for most. For instance the last day before they left town...they planned on walking into a roost and blowing it out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Big Skip said:


> We notice every year way more Minnesota plates than any other out of staters. We actually hooked up w a group 3 years ago and did a couple field hunts...which where epic by the way. Their methods from talking w them probably aren't the standard for most. For instance the last day before they left town...they planned on walking into a roost and blowing it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hence the reason SD has a draw, MOST MN residents will do this. Not all but MOST. Theres some good ones there.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

They were actually really cool guys...we still keep in contact. As I see it there are unwritten rules in waterfowling or things you just don't do. Pretty sure blowing out a roost is one of them! Unless it's the last day of seasin

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Skip said:


> They were actually really cool guys...we still keep in contact. As I see it there are unwritten rules in waterfowling or things you just don't do. Pretty sure blowing out a roost is one of them! Unless it's the last day of seasin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I admit there are a couple of guys in my group of 10-12 who will once in a while blow up a roost. I'm not their parent...they can do what they want. And again, it's because they are water loving guys. If you hunt water exclusively, you're gonna bust a roost out there...just a fact.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

just ducky said:


> I admit there are a couple of guys in my group of 10-12 who will once in a while blow up a roost. I'm not their parent...they can do what they want. And again, it's because they are water loving guys. If you hunt water exclusively, you're gonna bust a roost out there...just a fact.


Oh I'm talkin they walked in at daybreak and emptied their guns...pick up the carnage and bail! Not setting up and actually hunting

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> nah, if you go back and read, it went pretty well til you posted.


Typical response. Have fun SKid, you are still a kid.... name is perfect for ya. When you graduate to manhood feel free to post more on that. Until then, back the eff off.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Skip said:


> Oh I'm talkin they walked in at daybreak and emptied their guns...pick up the carnage and bail! Not setting up and actually hunting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


:lol::lol: yeah, not real cool! But hey, lots of guys drive along the roads and shoot 'em in the ditches and potholes along the road :yikes:

Seems as if a certain couple of guys, from a certain house, in a certain town VERY near where I stay, shot a certain beautiful drake can right off the road way a couple years ago.... We had driven by just a few minutes earlier and the stupid bird sat right there. We commented that "someone could dust him right from the road". Well.....:SHOCKED:

but hey...to each his own. Last I knew it was still a free country.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> :lol::lol: yeah, not real cool! But hey, lots of guys drive along the roads and shoot 'em in the ditches and potholes along the road :yikes:
> 
> Seems as if a certain couple of guys, from a certain house, in a certain town VERY near where I stay, shot a certain beautiful drake can right off the road way a couple years ago.... We had driven by just a few minutes earlier and the stupid bird sat right there. We commented that "someone could dust him right from the road". Well.....:SHOCKED:
> 
> but hey...to each his own. Last I knew it was still a free country.


I think that "dude" has it mounted somewhere maybe kinda.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bellyup said:


> Typical response. Have fun SKid, you are still a kid.... name is perfect for ya. When you graduate to manhood feel free to post more on that. Until then, back the eff off.


LMFAO, really dude?! As a bystander to this thread, you were the one who brought about the negativity... Perhaps you should heed your own advice? You know what our good buddy Confucius likes to say, "A closed mouth gathers no foot"!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I think that "dude" has it mounted somewhere maybe kinda.


HA HA....I wasn't going to throw anyone under the bus here :evilsmile It was just soooooo comical that we had gone by there just minutes before you guys, and for a second thought about doing the exact same thing. It was a BEAUTIFUL drake. No harm...no foul.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I just returned from an out of country trip so forgive me for not mining this post.

What is the going rate to rent a house in ND? 

What is the cost per man per night?


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

John Singer said:


> I just returned from an out of country trip so forgive me for not mining this post.
> 
> What is the going rate to rent a house in ND?
> 
> What is the cost per man per night?


We pay around $37 a night per person and it's drops if you have 4 or more guys. House also has washer, dryer, garage, shed, grill, and 2 freezers for birds which is nice compared to a hotel.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

John Singer said:


> I just returned from an out of country trip so forgive me for not mining this post.
> 
> What is the going rate to rent a house in ND?
> 
> What is the cost per man per night?


every town is different but from i gather most charge $30-50 per night, per man. depends on the house i guess and desire to fill it or its ability to retain return groups. All houses aren't equal, thats for sure. Having modern stuff like cable and wifi helps (specially when the tigers are in the playoffs :yikes: )

me and dave charge $40 and we have a waiting list a year in advance.


----------

